
I am giving away automated virtual offices this week - darafsheh
Hi Hacker News!
My team and I have been working on a NodeJS&#x2F;Express&#x2F;React&#x2F;PSQL project for the past ten months. We are ready to see what people will do with this project and as a part of our rollout, I would like to offer anyone who is a consultant or freelancer, an online automated tool to sell and manage your services at no cost (Only this week)! I would like to receive some feedback and improve our current beta product. 
The Github link is: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;service-bot&#x2F;servicebot<p>You can comment if you are interested, or email us at team@servicebot.io
======
masonic
Filing out the form and clicking "Launch my business" just refreshes the page
with no confirmation or other response.

The intro on Github says the trial was only for August; is that why?

------
darafsheh
Github Link: [https://github.com/service-
bot/servicebot](https://github.com/service-bot/servicebot)

